# A New Beginning (Disney, Super Mario Galaxy Style)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi all, 

This is my newest piece, "A New Beginning". As a recent piano performance graduate, this piece represents the next chapter in life, and all that lies ahead. I hope you enjoy


----------



## storyteller (Jun 22, 2018)

This piece is wonderful from the start to finish. I'm a bit of a fan of Disney and the storytelling that is usually so masterfully done, which is what I heard through this music. Also, it'd be nice if you'd share the libraries you used as well.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 22, 2018)

storyteller said:


> This piece is wonderful from the start to finish. I'm a bit of a fan of Disney and the storytelling that is usually so masterfully done, which is what I heard through this music. Also, it'd be nice if you'd share the libraries you used as well.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate that. I’ll be doing a walk through of the track next week! Stay tuned


----------



## rlundv (Jun 22, 2018)

Wonderful track, lovely harmonies and such lush strings. Really put a smile on my face! Keep writing, cause you obviously have a huge talent for this


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 22, 2018)

Classy! Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 22, 2018)

beyd770 said:


> Wonderful track, lovely harmonies and such lush strings. Really put a smile on my face! Keep writing, cause you obviously have a huge talent for this


Thank you, that means a lot to me!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 22, 2018)

Alex Fraser said:


> Classy! Looking forward to the walkthrough.


I’m excited to record it!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 27, 2018)

@ChrisSiuMusic you did a marvelous job on this track. The sound is absolutely as good as any pro mix I have heard. The composition itself is terrific. Nice intro, nice melody, could easily be a Disney thing. I'm looking forward to your video.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 27, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic you did a marvelous job on this track. The sound is absolutely as good as any pro mix I have heard. The composition itself is terrific. Nice intro, nice melody, could easily be a Disney thing. I'm looking forward to your video.


Thank you Paul! I really appreciate that!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey friends! This is the first part of the breakdown series. I go into the melody/harmony, rhythm, etc. Please enjoy!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Sunday! Please enjoy the second part of this mini series, discussing the arrangement and orchestration of ‘A New Beginning’. I’d love to know what you think!


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jul 2, 2018)

Great video and great composition! A question; do you write everything down in Sibelius or Finale, and then do the work in the DAW, or do
you "compose directly into the DAW"?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 2, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Great video! A question; do you write everything down in Sibelius or Finale, and then do the work in the DAW, or do
> you "compose directly into the DAW"?


Thanks Jonas! Great question. I work directly in Logic.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 5, 2018)

We made it! In this final episode of the mini-series, I discuss how I mixed and processed 'A New Beginning'. I'm so happy to be able to share my process with you.

Please enjoy!


----------



## SolarCell (Jul 25, 2018)

Great song and vids! What are the specs of your Mac? Just to give me an impression of what I might expect from my machine.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 25, 2018)

SolarCell said:


> Great song and vids! What are the specs of your Mac? Just to give me an impression of what I might expect from my machine.


Thanks Solar! I use a 2012 MacBook Pro, with 8gb RAM and 2GHz Intel Core i7.


----------



## SolarCell (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Chris, than I'd love to hear your thoughts about this thread, maybe you have some tips about settings... (https://vi-control.net/community/th...ram-used-by-kontakt.68513/page-2#post-4259617)
Cheers!


----------



## monsieurmickey (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome, great job!
It's light to listen to.
Very well orchestrated


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 26, 2018)

monsieurmickey said:


> Awesome, great job!
> It's light to listen to.
> Very well orchestrated


Thank you very much!


----------

